# Tonerite



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Has anyone ever heard of the device "Tonerite", or does anyone here own or have any experience with one. For those that never heard of it, its a device that sits atop your bridge on an acoustic and sends vibration frequencies to it. The theory is that it accelerates opening up the guitar, simulating years of playing in a short time.. Sounds like maybe one of those scientifically unprovable claims somewhat like the "High end cable" discussion where we must trust the subtle nuances that our ears might hear. 

http://tonerite.com/


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Doesn't sound too silly. I mean, we already have things like eBows that use similar technology to vibrate strings (though this seems more mechanical than magnetic).

Where I would be cautious is this: How do you know that years of playing time is what makes a vintage guitar sound the way it does?

I don't disagree that a "worn-in" guitar may sound better, but that can't be more than half the equation. The most important factor is the actual age and quality of the wood. You may be able to simulate wear and tear (sort of like relicing), but that won't age the wood any faster.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

hey there...i talked to a guitar builder who told me that the same thing can be accomplished by simply leaning a guitar against a sofa and placing a home stereo speaker in front of it...this vibrates the guitar's top...simulating "years" of playing...


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*I'm a little skeptical*

Saw that posted on A.G.F. and while I understand what they are trying to achieve, it seems that most folks after a while do not hear any difference.
And to me, well wood cures at a almost fixed rate of time and I can't see that speeding the wood to cure any faster.
And I am convinced that the only way to make a acoustic open up truely is to play the thing, I can remember when we were all putting our acoustics in front of our amps thinking that we were magically going to hear this wonderful tone come out of them after all those concerts and yet when we recorded them they sounded exactly the same.
So for me I'll mark it off as a great gimmick for those that believe its possible to vibrate the tops to open up, so thats my take, but please remember this is only my opinion.Ship


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Yep just play them.

I've noticed my guitars changing after playing for a couple hours especially if the guitar hasn't been played for an extended period. They truelly do have a mind of their own.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

jimihendrix said:


> hey there...i talked to a guitar builder who told me that the same thing can be accomplished by simply leaning a guitar against a sofa and placing a home stereo speaker in front of it...this vibrates the guitar's top...simulating "years" of playing...


Yes I've heard of this method.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Ship of fools said:


> Saw that posted on A.G.F. and while I understand what they are trying to achieve, it seems that most folks after a while do not hear any difference.
> And to me, well wood cures at a almost fixed rate of time and I can't see that speeding the wood to cure any faster.
> And I am convinced that the only way to make a acoustic open up truely is to play the thing, I can remember when we were all putting our acoustics in front of our amps thinking that we were magically going to hear this wonderful tone come out of them after all those concerts and yet when we recorded them they sounded exactly the same.
> So for me I'll mark it off as a great gimmick for those that believe its possible to vibrate the tops to open up, so thats my take, but please remember this is only my opinion.Ship



Yes I agree with you. The best way to open the guitar up is to play it. Its kind of like some people wanting to accelerate the break in period of their guitar amp speakers. I've never used any break in acceleration method. I just played through them.
I just saw that tonerite being mentioned on another forum and since I just bought a brand new acoustic, it got me thinking. I did notice that on my HD28V the top seems to resonate and vibrate very well for a brand new guitar. I was doing some reading on the technical specs of this guitar and I found that the reason for this may be the forward shifted bracing. Not sure if this is why.
I'll not be spending $150 on a device to vibrate my guitar. If it takes 2 to 4 years to open up to its potential I can wait. It sounds amazing now so I won't feel like I'm missing out on anything.


----------



## JT Foote (Feb 7, 2010)

From a satisfied ToneRite user, and to play devil's advocate, here is a link to a Collings Forum thread where all of the above questions and thoughts on the subject have been thoroughly debated: 

ToneRite Play-In Accelerator Results 

Even after reading through this thread, (and give yourself some time, because it's extensive) some people will recoil at the thought of using a device to artificially "age" an instrument (although I tend to think that the strengths of the device are more in the way of accelerating the break-in period.) Others, who may not have the many years available to be able to adopt a "wait and see" attitude, may be more amenable to trying out a ToneRite, in order to get the most out of their instruments while they are still alive and breathing.

I fall into the latter camp. I have a couple of outstanding guitars, and the idea of getting the most bang for my buck was (and is) very appealing.

All I have to say is this: on my oldest guitar, I got nothing, basically. On my guitar that is relatively new, the results were outstanding. The top became less tight, which deepened the tone, and made the neck more playable. The entire instrument became more responsive, with greater resonance. I also heard more woodier tonal coloration coming from the back and sides. The sound projection is quicker.

YMMV, but this device is definitely not snake oil. And considering the prices of many good guitars, what's another $150? I've spent that much on three meals for me and my wife at a decent restaurant.

You shouldn't be too quick to kick it before you've tried it, IMHO. A combination of this device, a good, new guitar, and lots of playing time can be a rewarding experience for your ears. 



... JT

P.S. And no, before you ask, I don't work for the company. I just like "interesting" conversations! kkjuw


----------

